# Need of Some Generator Wisdom



## MrBond007 (Nov 26, 2011)

I need to buy a Generator 6000 to 7000 watts. Im torn between a Powermate with a yamaha engine or a Generac generator. Someone told me the Genracs are made in China ? Can someone vouch for either one of these generators and please give me some advise of which one to pick my budget is 700 to 900 dollars max

thank so much


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry I can't say one way or the other but wanted to say welcome to pef and I'm sure someone who knows will be along shortly to help with your decision


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

im happy with my powermate but its briggs powered


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Most Generacs at least the bigger ones are assembled in Whitewater WI about 30 miles from where I live. The engines might be built overseas but many Briggs and Yamahas also are made in China. Also for what its worth Generac is owned by Briggs. Roger


----------



## MrBond007 (Nov 26, 2011)

Things that make think hmmmmmm ? Leaning towards Generac  hope someone has some advuse before I plung


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

For that power level and budget, any generator in that class is going to be LOUD. *VERY LOUD*. Of course, loud power is better than no power in a natural disaster. 

But, if the generator is to be used for regular duty (construction, commercial use) the noise will get to you after a while. Running a long cord helps, but you'll get voltage drop if the extension cord is too long. Also, if you're using it at a jobsite, OSHA rules require a 5kw or larger generator to meet specific standards. I think having G.F.C.I. and neutral bonding are necessary, but don't quote me on that. Check with a dealer who sells generators to builders or contact OSHA to confirm. 

Next, are you sure you need 7-8kw watts? What types of tools/equipment/devices are you going to operate? With a little creative power management, you can maybe get by with much smaller unit. For example, if used for home standby, keep the 'fridge plugged into until you want to run the microwave. Then plug the 'fridge back in after the food is cooked. Even a 2kw unit is plenty to recharge cordless tools. 

Finally, a traditional generator runs at wide-open-throttle to make 60hz power. That sucks down a LOT of fuel fast. A modern inverter-style generator can make power and change engine speed depending on the load. Light loads=lower engine speed, less fuel consumption, quieter, longer engine life, etc. Of course, they're more expensive, but deliver a lot of great features for the money. 

Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------



## kb0nly (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want to make it quieter put a better exhaust on it...

I have a coleman powermate with a Briggs on it. I added an exhaust pipe that goes upward, above head level and put an exhaust flapper on it. The noise reduction in just that change alone was dramatic. I have tried various car mufflers inline as well on some of these louder gens, and some make an improvement.

The Briggs don't have much of a muffler on them, its more of a spark arrestor and thats about it.


----------



## fred of fern hill farm (Jan 24, 2012)

kb0nly said:


> If you want to make it quieter put a better exhaust on it...
> 
> I have a coleman powermate with a Briggs on it. I added an exhaust pipe that goes upward, above head level and put an exhaust flapper on it. The noise reduction in just that change alone was dramatic. I have tried various car mufflers inline as well on some of these louder gens, and some make an improvement.
> 
> The Briggs don't have much of a muffler on them, its more of a spark arrestor and thats about it.


hi kbonly,
i have an 8hp b&s on a generator and was wondering if i could put a car muffler on it. is there a backpressure issue ? will i get a reduced noise level comparable to a car ? thanks, david


----------



## a73elkyss (Dec 28, 2011)

Robert Coats said:


> For that power level and budget, any generator in that class is going to be LOUD. *VERY LOUD*. Of course, loud power is better than no power in a natural disaster.
> 
> Finally, a traditional generator runs at wide-open-throttle to make 60hz power. That sucks down a LOT of fuel fast. A modern inverter-style generator can make power and change engine speed depending on the load. Light loads=lower engine speed, less fuel consumption, quieter, longer engine life, etc. Of course, they're more expensive, but deliver a lot of great features for the money.
> 
> Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


MrBond007, I have a Briggs and Stratton Elite Series 7000 watt portable generator review B&S model 30470 It is my first genset and love the peace of mind and security if offers my family in a power outage. I like the size, build, easy to read controls, electric start, serviceability and quality. Yes, it is made in China.

Robert Coats is spot on regarding two of his mentioned observations. One, mine is very loud. Two, there is no throttle control and it runs at about 3600 RPM to produce the clean 60hz power. I can not exactly say what kind of gas consumption I get, I know it is well over 6 hours with a full tank and 50% load.

Third thing I'd mention is this baby puts out some heat from the "low tone muffler". I measure about 485 degrees. Yikes.

I purchased mine for emergency backup, so while the noise may annoy some, I do try and be as considerate as possible. Did I say this thing is loud? 

I’m planning on building some type of sound enclosure this spring to “dampen” some of the noise.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

a73elkyss said:


> MrBond007,
> I’m planning on building some type of sound enclosure this spring to “dampen” some of the noise.


 
http://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/9-generator-forum/76-good-cheap-way-quite-your-gen-set.html

Now I have yet to make mine


----------



## a73elkyss (Dec 28, 2011)

89yt12 said:


> Now I have yet to make mine


Yea, I'm waiting for the spring to build mine also. I picked up about 75% of the pieces of a Royal Outdoor Products "Winchester" storage shed. I got the pieces free off craigslist. The original shed had a tree land on it and damaged about 25% or so. The owner got full warranty replacement, but kept all the old undamaged pieces. After a few years, they just wanted the panels gone and I grabbed them up. I'm not going to make a full shed but a smaller subset of the shed that will fit on my concrete pad outside my garage. The concrete pad was from an old dog pen. I'll post an update this spring.
This picture is of the replacement shed at the other person's house. You can actually see the tree in the back that broke off and hit the original shed. But you get the idea.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I am going to assume you mean quiet your generator not quite get rid of it. Roger


----------

